# I think I will call it.. The Pink Panther



## coltday (Dec 13, 2011)

Okay, wanted to get creative for my girl friend's Christmas. She loves shooting her Beretta .22, so I thought I'd let my buddy customize it to better suit her. Y'all be the judge. What y'all think?


----------



## yaknfish (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh my!


----------



## germag (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## gtparts (Dec 14, 2011)

Really???? I hope she likes it.


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! nice job. I hope she likes it!


----------



## coltday (Dec 14, 2011)

That's why it is her gun. She enjoy's shooting, but hasn't in awhile. I figured if it was more fit to her style, she would actually pull it out of the case more often. There is a method behind the madness. I know it's wild but hey, why not?


----------



## Shug (Dec 14, 2011)

Just don't what to say


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow! That's a whole lotta color! Hope she likes it! Let us know how it goes?


----------



## jkk6028 (Dec 14, 2011)

yipes


----------



## Summersw (Dec 14, 2011)

Suburban Camo...


----------



## germag (Dec 14, 2011)

Soooo....I'm assuming she doesn't know?


----------



## NOYDB (Dec 14, 2011)

Wishing you a Merry Christmas.


----------



## coltday (Dec 14, 2011)

Yea she saw one similiar awhile back and liked it. We are talking about a girl who wants her Yamaha Rhino pink. I refuse. She will have to settle for this.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 14, 2011)

coltday said:


> Yea she saw one similiar awhile back and liked it. We are talking about a girl who wants her Yamaha Rhino pink. I refuse. She will have to settle for this.


 Then I think you did good!


----------



## Richard P (Dec 15, 2011)

I hope you found a handbag and shoes to match.


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Dec 16, 2011)

Make her happy an she'll do the same for you!!


----------



## Doe Master (Dec 16, 2011)

yaknfish said:


> Oh my!



 My exact thoughts when I saw it LOL. What was it painted with looks shiny for a dipped job? Hope she likes it.


----------



## coltday (Dec 16, 2011)

Bernard goldsmith said:


> Make her happy an she'll do the same for you!!



Well she has already bought me new boat seats, 2 new baitcasters, a flask, and some much needed khakis.


----------



## IMAPEOPLEPERSON (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, that's the kind of stuff that makes me like these post. Cool beans on the pink tiger stripe.


----------



## guntrader33 (Dec 19, 2011)

who did it i have a few i want to get done lol not like that but is a different film


----------



## Swede (Dec 19, 2011)

WOW! That's ummm, different


----------



## Sugar Plum (Dec 19, 2011)

Did you give it to her yet?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## j_seph (Dec 20, 2011)

she's gonna kill you


----------



## germag (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah, I didn't wanna say anything, but....I don't think I'd hand it back to her loaded.


----------



## Pavy (Dec 20, 2011)

New camo pattern...Sunburned Zebra!


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 24, 2011)

I looked at the first picture for a minute and sat here nodding my head on what a good job you did, then I scrolled down, and I actually let out a little yelp!


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 24, 2011)

Please make sure it's not loaded when she gets it.  Hide the ammo, all of it.  It's cute, I really hope she likes it.  Good luck, man I'm holding my thumbs for ya.

John I.


----------



## W4DSB (Dec 26, 2011)

wheres the MAJOR DISLIKE button?


----------



## harryrichdawg (Dec 26, 2011)

I really hope that you know her likes as well as you think you do, because IMHO, that thing is butt ugly.


----------



## CartyKid (Dec 27, 2011)

nice! hope she liked it lol, hurt doing that to it


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 27, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> I looked at the first picture for a minute and sat here nodding my head on what a good job you did, then I scrolled down, and I actually let out a little yelp!



^^^^^this

That was one Sweeeet Gun!

I think she'll love it! Now she can throw it under her seat or tie it somewhere to the Rhino! Good Job Man


----------



## safebuilder (Dec 27, 2011)

I think for an up to date girl you did fine...hope you had a Merry Christmas


----------



## Shug (Dec 27, 2011)

I've been wondering if Coltday gave her that, uh that, uhhhh I don't know what to call it.  Since he hasn't reported back I guess he did


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 5, 2012)

Shug said:


> I've been wondering if Coltday gave her that, uh that, uhhhh I don't know what to call it.  Since he hasn't reported back I guess he did




Yup, dirt nap.


----------



## coltday (Jun 20, 2012)

I actually forgot to update this seeing as I do not frequent this section of the forum often. She loved it, showed it to all of her friends and shoots it every time she can. Before, it just sat in the case. Pays to know your woman!


----------



## johnweaver (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm glad you know what she likes!  Don't have to worry about putting that thing down and loosing track of it in the leaves... just sayin.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I kinda like it for a womans gun.  To me the beretta is already butt ugly.  Just my opinion, nothing wrong with them at all.  I think it gives it some major character.


----------

